

Is the new iPhone...useful? - roymurdock
http://roymurdock.com/essays/2013/09/how-useful-is-the-new-iphone/

======
yeukhon
Useful? It's a subjective question. I think there is no need to update to
iPhone 5s 5c if you already had iPhone 4. My rule is only upgrade when you
renew a plan.

